# Paul Daley signs with Bellator.



## LL

> Bellator just added some knockout power to its competitive welterweight division.
> 
> British striker Paul Daley (29-12-2 MMA, 2-3 SF) has signed a multi-fight deal with the organization and debuts against an opponent to be named at next month's Bellator 72 "Summer Series" event.
> 
> Daley joins yet another major promotion following stints with the UFC, Strikeforce, EliteXC, MFC, BAMMA, Shark Fights and others.
> 
> Bellator 72 takes place July 20 at the USF Sun Dome in Tampa, Fla. The main card airs on MTV2, and Spike.com carries the prelims. It's not clear where Daley will be placed on the fight card.
> 
> "I've been a fan of Bellator for a long while," Daley stated. "When this chance came up, I was absolutely ready to make a long term commitment to Bellator. I have my sights set on winning the tournament and winning that Bellator title."
> 
> If victorious at Bellator 72, Daley is a surefire candidate to join a season-seven tournament later this year. The only way to win the Bellator welterweight championship, which undefeated Olympic wrestler Ben Askren currently holds, is to win an eight-man tournament to claim a guaranteed title shot.
> 
> Strikeforce released Daley from his contract just a week ago. At the time, he stated that he wanted to fight more regularly; with Strikeforce, Daley fought just five times over a five-year period.
> 
> Prior to a split-decision loss to Kazuo Misaki in his most recent appearance, the 29-year-old Daley had posted back-to-back decision wins over Jordan Radev and Luigi Fioravanti in outside promotions. However, he went winless in his final three Strikeforce appearances, including a title loss to welterweight champ Diaz in early 2011.
> 
> Still, he brings an exciting style to the cage; 20 of his 29 career wins have come via knockout.
> 
> For the latest on Bellator 72, stay tuned to the MMA Rumors section of the site.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/29214/bellator-inks-british-slugger-paul-daley-for-bellator-72.mma

Could be some good fights for him in Bellator like Ben Saunders but I'd give him about a 0 percent chance of beating Askren.


----------



## cdtcpl

We need odds on him missing weight to his first fight and then equal odds on him throwing a temper tantrum and refusing to fight unless his opponent agrees to fight at 190.


----------



## DaFreshestG

nice glad this happened


----------



## Sharon

Paul Daley is going to get destroyed and I know exactly who's going to do it


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

If he makes weight on first try they should test him for diuretics. :confused05:


----------



## Rauno

At least Askren is getting a name win for himself.


----------



## deadmanshand

I hate Askren and think he's highly overrated but he's just going to casually outgrapple Daley.


----------



## Warning

deadmanshand said:


> I hate Askren and think he's highly overrated


As a person who has seen almost everyone of his fights.
I would think he is underrated.
Horrible to watch fighting style but unfortunately I don't think
there are many people that can beat him


----------



## _RIVAL_

My god Paul Daley is just a name these days.. vastly overrated...

Askren please choke this chump out and send him packing.


----------



## mattandbenny

Daley has got a nice easy fight against journeyman Rudy Bears (14-10) at Bellator 72. Bears is 3-7 in his last 10 fights.


----------



## SpoKen

I expect brutal knockouts against nobodies, and Daley to never touch a title. Heh, Paul Daley. Hahahaha


----------



## Rauno

SpoKen said:


> I expect brutal knockouts against nobodies, and Daley to never touch a title. Heh, Paul Daley. Hahahaha


This.


----------



## cdtcpl

So what are the odds on Daley not making weight tonight?


----------



## AJClark

Boom.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well his debut went pretty well. The question is whether he can keep it up.


----------

